# Immediate Opening for Experienced Coder



## abailey (Sep 21, 2010)

EBB Coding Solutions, Inc. is seeking experienced wound care, same day surgery and inpatient observation coders.  We are currently accepting applications for both part and full-time positions. To be considered for employment, you must have a minimum of 5 years paid coding experience and possess either the CCS or CPC-H credential.  All applicants must successfully complete a specialty specific coding competency exam prior to employment and be willing to provide at least two professional references and consent to a background check.  Candidates should complete the online application form at http://www.ebbcs.com


----------



## diamonddee007@hotmail.com (May 2, 2011)

*Wanting to know information*

Hello,

I would like to know if anyone is enrolled in the online program given by AAPC online and if it is or was benefical for you. I wanted to know if anyone has completed it and is successful in gaining employment.

Thanks Darmica


----------



## amy_mousie (May 5, 2011)

*Cpc-h*

I am looking to take the exam in June - hoping to obtain the certification.


----------



## zanalee (May 11, 2011)

is this a remote position, if not where are you located?


----------

